# Rudde Dogg's Surf & Turn



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Meant to say surf and turf

Just got done dinner. 

Black Angus New York Strip Steak
Steamed Black Tiger Shrimp with lemon grass, mint and rosemary
Hawaiian Scallops with pineapple


----------

